
HackMIT 2017 Puzzle Guide - patricki
https://medium.com/hackmit-stories/time-traveling-in-the-puzzlelorean-the-hackmit-2017-puzzle-guide-40ee4fe797f1
======
patricki
HackMIT organizer here. A few weeks ago we posted our admissions puzzle as a
Show HN. Now that we have all the solves we need for admissions, here’s the
writeup! Puzzles are still up and can be visited directly without signing into
GitHub. Enjoy!

------
Detry322
Original Show HN post is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14685631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14685631)

